# storing flavored cigars with regulars??



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

ok, i did a search i swear.lol. 

alright, i just bought some drew estate sauza infused cigars.( i have had them before and like them) anyway, is it ok to store them side by side with other cigars,? mainly premiums, in a 150 ct. humidor? its not packed to the top, maybe 30-40 cigars in it.

will it "pass" its scent/flavor onto an unsuspecting punch rare corojo, monti white lable, rockey patel 1990???

please say no.lol


oh, i do have some acid cigars that i WONT keep in my normal humidor because of the outrageous smell....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I wouldn't do it. Mayhap it won't affect the other cigars, but, then again.....


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I've read that it would take years before a cigar's flavor passed between sticks...that being said, if it were me I would at least put a little cedar seperator inbetween your flavored sticks and your good sticks.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Yes! Use a tupperdore...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

don't keep them in with the "real" cigars. In fact, don't keep them in any humidor which you might in the future use for real cigars.
:2


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

o


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

dbradley said:


> I've read that it would take years before a cigar's flavor passed between sticks...


I think that refers to natural flavors


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've erred on the side of caution, and taken the "tupperdor" approach.

I keep about 30-40 infused sticks (a few different flavors) on hand to offer guests who would like a cigar, but can't handle the full-bodied, "straight" sticks that I favor (and age in 4 coolerdors and a desktop humi).

I went to the dollar store... Bought 5 faux-tupperware containers... Put a couple ounces of Viper's Beads in each, and keep the flavoreds "seperate but equal" in the treatment they receive.


----------



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

oh, ive only got 3 sauza'a.....


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

If you store them for aging, it will pass the flavor on but if you only store them for a short period of time and plan on smoking them soon, it should not be a problem.


----------



## c.rod (Sep 13, 2006)

ok, temporarily i moved them into one of those humidor bags, 

i need to get a tupperdor going


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

i picked up a small humi on ebay to store my flavored and my infused cigars, did not want to mix them


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Dont do it. As a cigar rests and settles so do the flavors. Coupled with the humidity flavored cigars alongside regulars is a recipe for a kind of disaster.:hn


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I was told NEVER store them together.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Yes! Use a tupperdore...


or just ask your friendly neighbors!


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

ive seen other people ask similar questions and from what i gauged you shouldnt put flavored cigars in with regular cigars not for the cigars sake necesarrily but for the humidor sake. The flavor can absorb into the humidor and ruin it.. this is what ive heard so dont go soley on my information


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Smoke them as fast as possible and then never buy them again. :r 
Definately don't put in a humidor that you may store REAL cigars in later.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

If you're determined to store them in the same humidor as your regular sticks, at least put them in a closed cedar box within the humidor. And if you don't have a closed cedar box on hand, run (don't walk, run!) to your local B&M and beg them for a box.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> If you store them for aging, it will pass the flavor on but if you only store them for a short period of time and plan on smoking them soon, it should not be a problem.


From personal experience:

I had a BOTP send me some aromatic pipe tobacco a while back, and he included two cubans with the tobacco. The pipe tobacco was in ziplocks, and the cubans were in ziplocks, but in the three days it took for the package to get here, the cubans became heavily scented! I used an empty humi, lots of cedar wrappings inside of old tubos, and about 6 weeks, and finally got the cigars back to a neutral aroma before I attemptes to smoke them!

I have a separate 20 count humi I use for all my wife's flavored sticks, and each major flavor group has it's own heavy-duty ziplock.


----------

